# new flights to Lisbon



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

looks like Monarch are going to do flights UK- Lisbon and they are quite cheap.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Strontium said:


> looks like Monarch are going to do flights UK- Lisbon and they are quite cheap.


Yes thats right but from May to Oct only


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also one three days a week TUESDAY, FRIDAY , SUNDAY from LONDON GATWICK 
MONDAY, THURSDAY , FRIDAY and SATURDAY rom BIRMINGHAM 
THURSDAY, FRIDAY , SATURDAY from MANCHESTER


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, I saw that that this new carrier was included when I searched for low cost fares on a site which combines carriers. But the Irish carrier we all know and some of us like, still has a de facto monopoly on low cost flights to Portugal's three international airports and they only accept single travellers of the age of 16 or above. Others may have a lower age limit, like 14 years. So, you must know the requirements of every different carrier involved, as the aggregate services that are pushing these tickets don't seem to care about different requirements. Now, if anyone knew a solution to this little problem, my well-travelled son of almost 14 years would spend more time here. Monarch unfortunately also has a 16 years limit for "unaccompanied minors".


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Other low cost carriers include Easyjet, ryanair and darlings. If you look at Monarch process the base price is £30 however some flights are already hitting a base price of £150! lane:


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*darlings?*



siobhanwf said:


> Other low cost carriers include Easyjet, ryanair and darlings. If you look at Monarch process the base price is £30 however some flights are already hitting a base price of £150! lane:


Thank you. I knew about the first two, but darlings was new to me. Do you by any chance mean Vueling Airlines S.A. (IATA code VY) ? There is a Swiss carrier also called Darwin Airlines, which operates on two destinations in Spain but I could find none to Portugal.lane:


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The price structure of the different airlines are similar, If you are flexible on date and book well in advance you MAY get a cheap deal but it's worth checking the five or so carriers (via a cashback site) if looking for the cheapest. I've already booked 4 flights on Monarch which was cheaper than the others but since then the price on the flight I've booked has increased, the prices I paid make long weekend return trips viable.


----------

